# Early Christmas Present to Myself



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Picked up what is going to be my new carry piece. Its a Dan Wesson CCO, 45
Commander slide on a Office frame ,Trijacon Night Sights.
Around 200 made in 2009
Unfortuantly with the weather I'll ahve to wait another day for a test drive


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking rig, I just got done putting another AR together, Im going to buy another piece after the first of the year Im just not sure what yet, about a half dozen things going through my mind.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

I hope you OC,that thing is way too pretty to hide.


----------



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice. Let us know how she does at the range


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Just got back from shooting 75 flawless rds through her, Shes a keeper.
Sure was nice being outside and not getting frostbite for a change


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

That is a very nice piece! Congrats! Sorry I couldn't help you out.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

SWEET!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice lookin gun, I caught the 1911 bug awhile back put a couple together.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow...as the drool drips on the keyboard 
I am actually in the market for a new CCW piece. Is that a full 5" barrel? Is it pretty hard to conceal? That is totally out of my price range but I am trying to pick up a used Kimber Ultra but not having much luck.
Good luck with the piece and I hope you never have to use it in crunch time!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Mamps said:


> Wow...as the drool drips on the keyboard
> I am actually in the market for a new CCW piece. Is that a full 5" barrel? Is it pretty hard to conceal? That is totally out of my price range but I am trying to pick up a used Kimber Ultra but not having much luck.
> Good luck with the piece and I hope you never have to use it in crunch time!


If you are refering to my pistol its a 4 1/4 inch barrel and very easy to conceal, also have a Dan Wesson CBOB 4 1/4 barrel


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Orlando,is that a 4 1/4" barrel on the Dan wesson? I believe thats the commander standard size. Oficer would be 4" I believe.Nice lookin gun again. Those are both 5" government in the pic I put up.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Its a Commander size 4 1/4 barrel/slide on a Officer size frame


----------

